# Good to be back #2



## Rick Howard (Mar 3, 2016)

There's something about maple that drives me to make it round. Cuts so nice. Finishes even nicer. Best of all it gives us something to put on our pancakes. 

Some birds eye turned into a turkey calling device.

http://i1174.Rule #2/albums/r612/rhoward327/image.jpg1_zpsrylthvq2.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice finish. Think Maple comes across as a "pure" wood sometimes. Chuck


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you. I agree. Even when plain grained it's still nice to look at, for me.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 3, 2016)

Another great looking call.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2016)

Nicely done...looks good.


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you Thank you. This one looks like it might be gone. Pending funds now


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice work. Rick


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Clean! Sharp!! Sweet!!!
Glad to see you turning again.


Rodney


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 3, 2016)

I take trades for turkey calls... Just don't ask Rodney how long he's been waiting for me to come through lol. All kidding aside I love collecting and hunting with other calls as much as making and hunting with my own. So anyone interested feel free. Thanks again, Rodney for your understanding. Calls will be in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hadn't been worried my friend! Keep on keepin on!!Really glad to see you turning again!!


----------



## Mabren2 (Mar 4, 2016)

Good job with that maple, looks great!


----------

